# first club training with pup



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

hi all went to my first training at my new sch club, went like this;

hauling butt down a range with lots of road works came around a corner and the traffic flow had stopped, i didn't stop.

crashed my vehicle into the rear of car in front, sent a vehicle across lane into lane going other way.

no oncoming vehicles we both ended up in ditch on side of road.

pup went flying from back hatch into front of dashboard.

no major injuries.

1 vehicle towed away.

country cop and tow truck driver chatted about upcoming family reunion and planned how they would lock some of the fam up for a joke when they got drunk.

cop saw GSD pup and talked about all the old lines from the 70's n how they don't breed them that tough anymore.

cop failed to breath test me or check vehicle registration - good for me.

arrived at training with dried blood on face (own) just as gate shut.

TD gave me coffee and cleaned my head up

pup never left vehicle

drove home in dark 200km with headlights pointing at ground 2 foot in front of vehicle.

putting suit purchase on hold untill vehicles paid for

hope next training goes better.

cheers


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Peter, Glad you and your pup weren't seriously injured. Sounds like a great first experience! :razz:

Just a suggestion get a crate for your pup or a seatbelt harness.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> Peter, Glad you and your pup weren't seriously injured. Sounds like a great first experience! :razz:
> 
> Just a suggestion get a crate for your pup or a seatbelt harness.


Ditto, and next time STOP.


t


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

i did stop ..... in a ditch


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Then the goal for next time is to STAY out of the ditch and keep your pup in a crate


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> Peter, Glad you and your pup weren't seriously injured. Sounds like a great first experience! :razz:
> 
> Just a suggestion get a crate for your pup or a seatbelt harness.


 
yeah will do, actually am thankful things weren't worse.

update - the guy i thought was the TD was actually the groundskeeper which sux because he said i had a real nice pup and thinks it would do well.

he has never owned a dog and doesn't know what sch is.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> Then the goal for next time is to STAY out of the ditch and keep your pup in a crate


 
rules, rules, rules :-s

yr totally right - i'm taking it as a wake up call.

anyhoo off to get my lil road warrior an insurance evaluation and mediacl check up.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Peter, Schutzhund training means you live it 24/7. You crashed and burned the first time, think of it as an omen, try agility or ring shit.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Faisal Khan said:


> Peter, Schutzhund training means you live it 24/7. You *crashed and burned* the first time, think of it as an omen, try agility or ring shit.


stating the obvious, tehe.


ring sh!t; i thought the idea of sch was u can do most of it in yr back yard with no sepcial training, according to the ring guys at least :mrgreen:

i thought my effort showed incredible commitment, i kept going to the venue after the crash :-o.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Faisal Khan said:


> Peter, Schutzhund training means you live it 24/7. You crashed and burned the first time, think of it as an omen, try agility or ring shit.


 
Fais, yr just scared my pup is gonna be better than yours


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

You're a tuff un Peter, keep up the great work! You'll have to start a journal of your escapades. What an eye opening experience you and Ditto are getting! What perseverence you have. Hope truck isn't damaged too badly. Maybe next time wear a race helmet - 1 for each of you.


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

Peter, 

Glad you and your pup made it out ok! At least the training experience can only get better from here…


----------



## Jonathon Howard (Nov 11, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> update - the guy i thought was the TD was actually the groundskeeper which sux because he said i had a real nice pup and thinks it would do well.
> 
> he has never owned a dog and doesn't know what sch is.


hahahah classic

Which club u going to up there?

I highly recommend Metro Dogsport Club. One of the trainers there Reg Worth has gone to the FMBB IPO Champs. I think he also trains Qld Police dogs.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

Ring Shit???? Where was the last Sch dog that got washed out to be a ring dog? I have seen a few Ring dogs wash out and do Sch. 

Next time hit the brakes in time. It will make the day go a little better.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Fais, yr just scared my pup is gonna be better than yours


I'm doing flyball and agility. If he washes out of flyball, we'll do something easy like ring shit :idea:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Pete,

I am very appalled that you would pup your puppy in such a dangerous situation.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Tip a Fosters to your close call and good fortune (and to perhaps take the edge off). Skoal!

Pup still showing no ills effects?


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> Pete,
> 
> I am very appalled that you would pup your puppy in such a dangerous situation.


 
Yeah, I think he took the socialization scenarios a bit too seriously. 



T


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Next time Peter get yourself a bigger truck with a grab on the front. That should enhance your chances on getting to training in time and dispense with the harness, crate idea. Just my 2p.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Randy Allen said:


> Tip a Fosters to your close call and good fortune (and to perhaps take the edge off). Skoal!





Randy Allen said:


> Pup still showing no ills effects?





*ozzies don't drink Fosters - [insert puke icon]*


that puke is manufactured and marketted exclusively for the foreign market


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

How would I know!

Anyways it's the thought that counts ain't it?

Rise your favorite to thank the gods of fortune it wasn't any worst.

My puke of choice today is PBR. Here's to your continued luck Peter. skoal.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

al good advice thanks - pup is fine, there was no visible so i monitored internal bruising etc. only reaction the pup showed at the time was;

FARK - cool can we do that again

he's a smart pup so while waiting for police i lectured him on how what he just experienced was inertia and Newtons Laws - evrythings a training opportunity.

the insurance wants to write my car off and pay me market value which sux because market value isn't enough to get another car but if i don't lodge the claim i will have to pay for the other guys car out of my own pocket and his car is totalled - what to do?

the other guy is getting doc reports that he is losing sleep and in pain - someone has got in his ear that he can prolly get a litigation case going - any lawyers here.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Jonathon Howard said:


> hahahah classic
> 
> Which club u going to up there?
> 
> I highly recommend Metro Dogsport Club. One of the trainers there Reg Worth has gone to the FMBB IPO Champs. I think he also trains Qld Police dogs.


Jonathan where are u at, lets train. i want to got to both clubs so pup doesn't get to comfy on 1 training field


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> al good advice thanks - pup is fine, there was no visible so i monitored internal bruising etc. only reaction the pup showed at the time was;
> 
> FARK - cool can we do that again
> 
> ...


file the claim...not a lawyer...but if you clobbered him and totaled his car, he might actually be in some pain LOL...you dont want to mess with that on your own...


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

i think that is the way its going to pan out. i did say sorry to him - not enough?


----------



## Christina Kennedy (Aug 25, 2010)

probably should have sent him some flowers too #-o


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

never too late for flowers apparently


----------

